# [EVDL] ford escape hybrid plugin conversion



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey all - I'm starting to think about our next car purchase and keep
coming back to taking a perfectly good Ford Escape Hybrid and doing I
guess what I'll call the "CalCars" mod for lack of a better
description, beefing up the batteries and adding a charger/plug. I
know this is primarily done to the Prius platform but the Escape seems
like a viable option from my research and the form factor fits our
growing family and long term plans better. I already have an EV for
my commute to work, so I'm covered, but I like that this seems like it
would be something my wife could handle. Seems non-technical enough,
safe/modern car, auto trans, hybrid system for longer trips, etc.

I know there's the Enginer kit and a few others floating around out
there. Has anyone successfully attemped this mod and happily driving
it on the road? Experiences?

TIA
-j

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You might want to search the Prius Chat forums, as that seems the most
likely place for Enginer kit users (even though you're looking for a
Escape Hybrid owner, they might be able to point you in the right
direction). I would also flat-out ask Enginer if they could forward
your e-mail to their Escape Hybrid customer base.

I'm interested in using their Kit for an '07 Prius, due to the low cost
and ease of install and easy reversibility versus the CalCars method.
But the Calcars method results in a stronger electric hybrid than the
Enginer kit (read the Enginer FAQ closely especially items 4, 6 and 100
so you aren't disappointed http://www.enginer.us/faq/). In my case, I'm
an in-town flatlander, my wife (the main driver of the vehicle) drives
at most 8-10 miles to work/kiddos in the AM and similar in the evening
so it'd be possible for her to keep it under 35mph. Being able to
install an 'EV-mode-only' switch is key. And yes, the range makes a
pure EV more sense than a plug-in hybrid, but there are other factors
involved (happy marriage ;-) and the plug-in Prius is our
long-range/Mini-Van ;-)

[email protected]

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of J Bills
Sent: Wednesday, April 06, 2011 11:34 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] ford escape hybrid plugin conversion

Hey all - I'm starting to think about our next car purchase and keep
coming back to taking a perfectly good Ford Escape Hybrid and doing I
guess what I'll call the "CalCars" mod for lack of a better
description, beefing up the batteries and adding a charger/plug. I
know this is primarily done to the Prius platform but the Escape seems
like a viable option from my research and the form factor fits our
growing family and long term plans better. I already have an EV for
my commute to work, so I'm covered, but I like that this seems like it
would be something my wife could handle. Seems non-technical enough,
safe/modern car, auto trans, hybrid system for longer trips, etc.

I know there's the Enginer kit and a few others floating around out
there. Has anyone successfully attemped this mod and happily driving
it on the road? Experiences?

TIA
-j

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Plug in Supply has an Escape kit now with a 15Kwh battery pack. It's a full=
CAN spoofed system like they use on the Prius and really take advantage of=
the electric motors even at higher speeds. There's a video on their web si=
te.


Regards,
Rick Suiter
Elite Power Solutions LLC
Phoenix, AZ

Message: 13
Date: Wed, 6 Apr 2011 09:34:27 -0700
From: J Bills <[email protected]>
Subject: [EVDL] ford escape hybrid plugin conversion
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=3DISO-8859-1

Hey all - I'm starting to think about our next car purchase and keep
coming back to taking a perfectly good Ford Escape Hybrid and doing I
guess what I'll call the "CalCars" mod for lack of a better
description, beefing up the batteries and adding a charger/plug. I
know this is primarily done to the Prius platform but the Escape seems
like a viable option from my research and the form factor fits our
growing family and long term plans better. I already have an EV for
my commute to work, so I'm covered, but I like that this seems like it
would be something my wife could handle. Seems non-technical enough,
safe/modern car, auto trans, hybrid system for longer trips, etc.

I know there's the Enginer kit and a few others floating around out
there. Has anyone successfully attemped this mod and happily driving
it on the road? Experiences?

TIA
-j

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110406/7631a895=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

